# Radio control



## pcresser (May 11, 2009)

Iam building a tug ,and I need to know how to set up the r/c for it any help would be appreciated. Paul.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Rc Tug*

Hi pcresser,

1/what type of tug/model?

2/Do you have the radio gear

3/What do you want to control on the tug. Most common is rudder and off/on/speed.

4/Can you post a photograph and what is the measurement inside the tug where the radio goes?

As you are in England and I am in Australia (blue skies, sun and 25C) there will be a 10 hour or so time difference between us.

Lastly join: http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/

Regards


----------



## pcresser (May 11, 2009)

Hello Rickles 23,i have a model kit of the Gibben Head,yes i have radio gear, just want rudder and ahead/astern, 2 openings in deck, 9"x4.5" and 5"x5". I am in the south west of England.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi pcresser,

If you join: http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/ I will find out if there is a club or boat modeller near you.

This will save a lot of space on SN.

Regards


----------



## pcresser (May 11, 2009)

Many thanks Rickels. Paul.


----------

